# changer les icones dans le dock



## kaz57 (30 Mars 2007)

Comment faire pour changer les icones prédèfini dans le dock.
exemple: garde mail mais changer l'icone


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2007)

Il faut changer l'icone de l'application Mail, et l'ic&#244;ne du dock sera modifi&#233;e lors du prochain lancement de Mail


----------



## da capo (30 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

aussi &#233;tonnant qu'il puisse te paraitre, il y a dans ce forum des moyens simples d'obtenir des r&#233;ponses.
- le premier que tu sembles privil&#233;gier pour l'occasion est de poser la question. Avantage : on n'a qu'&#224; attendre que &#231;a tombe. D&#233;savantage : il faut attendre, risquer de se faire railler comme cela ne manque pas d'arriver etc.

- le second est d'effectuer une recherche : on confie alors le travail initial &#224; vBulletin. Mais l&#224; d&#233;j&#224;, il y a au del&#224; du travail de d&#233;pouillement des r&#233;ponses, un travail de choix des mots cl&#233;s... 

- le dernier est de lire b&#234;tement quels sont les intitul&#233;s des forums et sous forums et de se rendre compte que parmi les sujets &#233;pingl&#233;s, certains traitent clairement de la question qui te turlupine. En l'occurrence, il existe un sous forum Customisation et parmi les sujets &#233;pingl&#233;s l'un d'eux r&#233;pondra &#224; ta question.

Si c'est pas trop demander : _*clique ici*_


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2007)

+ 1 avec starmac

et pour rester in topic 
certaines applis n'aiment pas qu'on change leurs icones
en ce cas c'est  soit de la costumisation pouss&#233;e quand elle est possible  soit  renoncer


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> .....
> 
> .....


_vous devriez gnagnagnagna ... avant de blah blah blah..._  

c'est que &#231;a s&#232;che un peu la gorge de souvent r&#233;p&#233;ter la m&#234;me chose


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2007)

Je fais coulisser le fil vers la custo'.

Pour changer des ic&#244;nes, utiliser CandyBar est pratique pour faire dans le vrac.
Pour une application seule, il suffit de passer par ses propri&#233;t&#233;s (pomme-i).


----------



## da capo (30 Mars 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> _vous devriez gnagnagnagna ... avant de blah blah blah..._
> 
> c'est que ça sèche un peu la gorge de souvent répéter la même chose



une petite mousse ?



​


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Mars 2007)

volontier, &#231;a serait bien rafra&#238;chissant :love:


----------

